# GAMESTOP ... im applying any tips ?



## BoneMonkey (Oct 12, 2007)

im applying for gamestop tomoroow i printed out a job application im going to hand it in tomoroow ? 


i really want this job anyone have any tips or experince with gamestop ?


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you pre-order your job application? I don't think they can help you if you don't pre-order.


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with gamestop and they say you didn't pre-order yet. Would you like to pre-order now? You know you really should pre-order.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 13, 2007)

... put a gun in your mouth and go kill yourself please 

or at least hit your balls with a hammer so you will never produce offspring


----------



## Jax (Oct 13, 2007)

I like where this is going...


----------



## Urza (Oct 13, 2007)

Gamestop and EB Games are awful places to work. They treat their employees terribly.


----------



## tenchan4 (Oct 13, 2007)

The best way that worked for my friends and I is become friends with the staff there. Hang out there when your not busy, take smoke breaks with them, go on a food run for them, volunteer to help out around the store, like straightening boxes and stuff. Keep in mind that this isn't an over night thing though. Its just how me and my pothead friends spent our summer and ended up with jobs there. Same thing worked at Hollywood Video. My friend Darin ended up being my manager at both, it was freakin sweet. Both are jobs easily done high. I mean talking about movies and games doesn't take a lot of effort. Anyways, I'm just reminiscing about my misspent youth. Good luck on the job, and stay cool with the staff even if you don't get the job. Cause, part time jobs always get openings.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 13, 2007)

When in the interview:

If asked anything about theft or what you consider to be a positive trait you possess, honesty is always a winner. If asked if you'd report another co-worker for stealing even $1, the answer is yes. They need to know that you can be trusted and that you woud not allow yourself or other co-workers to screw the business.


----------



## tenchan4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are good tips too Ashura  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If they have an automated application machine the kind that asks you like 50 questions about your personality and stuff, you want to answer all the questions as if you were a confident leader. Tell them what they want to hear. "I'm an honest hard worker who has a passion for this job, and am willing to work hard for this company to make a profit. Even if it means sweeping the cigarette butts from the front of the store or cleaning the toilet."


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> im applying for gamestop tomoroow i printed out a job application im going to hand it in tomoroow ?
> 
> 
> i really want this job anyone have any tips or experince with gamestop ?




I take it you haven't heard the horror stories about working at Gamestop?


----------



## striderx (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry, did you want to pre-order that?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 13, 2007)

i never heard of any horror stories ?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 13, 2007)

You didn't pre-order the horror stories DID you?

Maybe you'd like to sign up for an edge card, you'll get a subscription the th #1 gaming maagazine and get 10 percent more on all your trade ins and 10% off every purchase you make.


----------



## phoood (Oct 13, 2007)

Work at Barnes & Noble.  You'll still get the employee discount.  At both stores.

edit-you only get a discount with the edge card if you buy something used.  they got me too:/


----------



## science (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> I just got off the phone with gamestop and they say you didn't pre-order yet. Would you like to pre-order now? You know you really should pre-order.



Hey, I thought it was funny.


----------



## retiredjerk (Oct 13, 2007)

I cant imagine wanting to hang out at a gamestop and work there for FREE. And then to go on food runs for those little wannabe know it all's? But seriously Gamestop is a lame store with equally lame employees. Get ready to say preorder about a thousand times a day if you get hired.


----------



## michaelf (Oct 13, 2007)

There are horror stories from every company. Especially ones with so many locations. Before people start making posts with their outrageous tales of woe, I figure I'll make that point. If you're looking for just some job and not the career you've looked forward to, it's like 90% about the people you work with, 6% the customer, and 4% the job itself. I just pulled those numbers out of nowhere, but they illustrate my point. 

During college I was an assistant manager for a movie theatre and that meant working with a lot of kids getting their first job. The ones who complained all the time didn't realize what in meant to have a job and working with the public. It was amazing how many of them missed what they had after quitting when they realized any job they were qualified for was kinda crappy.

The moral is that if this is the type of work you're looking for, it's probably going to suck no matter what so find a way to deal with it.


----------



## Taras (Oct 13, 2007)

Apparently, you should grow a neckbeard as a prerequisite.

Edit: And work somewhere where you can meet some tail. Women never go to a game store unless it's mothers with their brats.


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 13, 2007)

Apply somewhere else.

Ill let some other people post the horror stories.

Selling used games as new/pre-order hassle's/etc


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Gamestop and EB Games are awful places to work. They treat their employees terribly.


ya,  my bro worked there and they overworked him/under paid him. I like the people though... one of the employees had an M3 so we always had nerd fights


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 13, 2007)

wow so many "horror stories" but ive yet to hear a single one... So many claims but so little proof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: Exception Juggy

Just be honest. Dont fake anything.  If you lie on an important question, then you probably shouldn't be working there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck i say!!


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gamestop and EB Games are awful places to work. They treat their employees terribly.
> ...



Are those anything like cripple fights? I can imagine them being so


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello? Best Buy 9.50 an hour?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 13, 2007)

Gamestop does suck but if its your cup of tea...then so be it. I offered a kid like 10G's a week to roll with me and he couldn't let go of Gamestop...actually it was Hollywood video...but same shit. He LOVED sitting around making minimum wage playing video games all day. He was PROUD that he upsold more people than anyone in his district...he LOVED that shit...to me I hate those fuckers for many of the reason listed above....selling used shit as new really pisses me off....I got all the cards just so they back the fuck off...I spent a good 10 hours the first quarter of 06 saying NO...."But its FREE with your order cause we just blah blah blah...." After a while It was appearant that the card would save me MUCH headaches...fighting the preorder situation is about the only problem I deal with these days. I worked at a movie theater when I was a young pup as a projectionist...I'd get high, turn on the movies and pass out on the roof...that job kicked ass...but the pay sucked....so it comes down to if you want to play or succeed in life...if you want to play...then you need to play the corporate game and lie through your god damn teeth.

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?
"In 5 years I'd really like to see myself climb the corporate ladder here at Gamestop. I'm an extremely hard worker, good with people, and an excellent sales person so I can see me teaching my skills here at Gamestop as a manager.

Why do you want to work here?
My people skills are phenomenal, there really isn't a person out there that I haven't gotten along with so if you take my good people skills and my love for video games plus a challenge...I'd love to see my name on the board as the person to sell the most 360 warranties...take all that in to consideration and I am sure you can see why I want this job.

Can you work holidays?
YES

Can you come in on short notice?
YES

Do you have any hour restriction on when you can work?
NO

Basically lie through your f'in teeth


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's gamestop:

Snot nose long haired 20 somethings or sometimes(and worse) 30-40 somethings with patchy facial hair giving you a torrential downfall of attitude if you ask any kind of question, ready to give you an equal ammount of attitude and disdain, and with an almost relcutance to sell you the item if you didn't pre-order the thing even though they have 8 copies behind the glass and atleast 16 more in a box under the counter/in the back.

I've met 2 cool people at a gamestop my entire life. And they were seperated by the entire U.S. One was on the west coast one the east. 


But yeah like Weapon said just be a good liar.


----------



## Urza (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/guides/guide-working-at.php

http://www.siliconera.com/2007/02/26/how-b...loyees-have-it/

http://advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=10035

http://www.firstpenguin.net/home/phpbb/cms...cle.php?aid=372



I'm sorry sir, but the interview you preordered has been delayed till May.


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> ... put a gun in your mouth and go kill yourself please
> 
> or at least hit your balls with a hammer so you will never produce offspring


You may fail as a human, but you certainly qualify as a gamestop employee with that attitude ^^


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 13, 2007)

Gamestop employees are a joke, you'd fit right in.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> Gamestop employees are a joke, you'd fit right in.


**Day has been officially made.**


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 13, 2007)

1) Make sure you have no morals.  Just because they're mothers doesn't mean you can give them nothing for that old system, and then con the dumb bunny into warranties on the hardware, games, and at least a couple preorders.

2) Also be sure that you don't care about screwing people over because remember they only win when you give them 15% value on the item they're trading in so they can charge just $2-5 less than new!

3) Enjoy trying to force warranties, you know because it's not like game companies don't have those either, and anyone with half a brain isn't going to be using a disc as a drink coaster or sand paper.

4) Be sure to enjoy trying to jam pre-orders down someones throat...thanks for calling preorder this this and this for $5 can I help you?

5) Make sure you are a FANBOY, that's key.  You have to be able to insult the customer in the best way possible so they 'get it' but do not get it and walk out because to you they're dumb because they bought X system (traditionally you've had to hate Nintendo to work there and call the buyers kids no matter the age and clueless too.)

*Quoting the AMN article from a former worker of that chain:*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, that’s a problem. Towards the end of my career with GameStop, as I became more and more exposed to the managing side of things, I learned that pre-ordering is a complete joke. Yes, if you pre-order something, when they get it in, they’ll set it aside. However, the company never refuses to take a customer’s money to reserve something – even if they know they won’t have enough of that product in stock to meet demand. See the Xbox 360 launch as proof of this.
> 
> The longer I worked at GameStop, the more I was reminded of the fact that it was, at the end of the day, just a corporation looking to make money. After explaining time and time again to disappointed customers that despite the fact that they reserved a game, we didn’t have a copy for them, I began to lose serious respect for the retailer. Plus, taking people’s trade-ins and giving them mere pennies for them quickly became embarrassing.



THAT right there is why I no longer go into that store unless I absolutely have to as no one else in town has it.  They give you dick for your trade-in, even brand new stuff isn't even 50%.  The fanboyism has pissed me off for years, and the harassment in general over that just with pre-order and warranties, their dishonest $5 overcharging on $30 games so they can make you pay the NEW price for USED SHIT, and then they're basically breaking a legal contract when you pre-buy a game and are told you WILL HAVE IT on a day and they intentionally oversell and make you wait a week...months...whatever.  These days I ONLY go there to preorder a SYSTEM since no one else will since I have a job and a life and can't just cut work to buy a Wii or something.  Even then I will get into an argument if they try that bundle shit on me as that was deemed illegal in a court of law. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if it's something I don't need for whatever reason in short order I'm not even considering online ordering to avoid that shithole.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah those links urza posted are exactly what I'm talking about.
The retards that work there expect everyone to know every secret level and code and every fact of video game history. They don't understand that their target customer, for the most part, is children who don't have jobs, so in order to make money they have to sell to their unknowing parents. 

But god forbid their parents don't know the name of every final fantasy ever made. Because it's not like they have a real job wih real worries that doesn't involve pre-ordering.

Here's an excerpt of the foolishness;

"Please. It’s about time we get some payback! Do you know how many calls I get a day from customers asking if we have Gears of Duty? How about Ninja Garden? WWW Smackdown vs. Just Bring it? How about all of the people who call and ask if we have any Wii games, and the conversation goes something like this:



"How many?" 

"A whole bunch."

"Could you hold one for me?"

"Which one?"

"The Wii Game."

"Which game? Did you mean the system?"

"Whatever."



Don’t get me started. Have these idiots ever played a game in their life? Maybe if they ever played an RPG, then they would know how buying and selling works. You buy a piece of equipment in a game. When you try to sell it back, you get half the price you paid for it back. That’s right, half price! Do you know what GameStop does? They give you half the value they’ll sell it for used." - Real Live Douchebag..I mean...Gamestop employee


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 13, 2007)

well just a heads up i handed in my application today and i also applied to FYE , Macy's, Sears, and Home Depot :-) 

i really want the gamestop job :-)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 13, 2007)

macys and home depot pay good but they may not be as enjoyable for you.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Can you work holidays?
> YES *NO!!!!!!*
> 
> Can you come in on short notice?
> ...


they abuse what you say sooooo much!! he got called in all the time (on school nighs too) and the would work him really late!! be thorough!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 13, 2007)

i have all the time in the world and i would love to work holidays (hate my family) and i can work really late too extra money is extra money


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 13, 2007)

suit yourself... o ya. the short notices are like a matter of minutes...


----------



## Taras (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> suit yourself... o ya. the short notices are like a matter of minutes...



As in:

Lumbergh "Hey Peter. Whaaat's happening? Say, could you go ahead and work this weekend. Greeeat."


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 13, 2007)

i would say hell yeah ! i can sit around at home getting fat or work for cash ! 

and we all know that the more cash you have the more porn you can buy ! 

TYVM !


----------



## hankchill (Oct 13, 2007)

Eh, GameStop is teh gayx0r. Their prices SUCK and the employees are uneducated morons.

Me: So, do you guys know why Guitar Hero III is going to be $119.99?
GS: Yeah, because of the bluetooth technology for the wireless caused it to be more expensive.
Me: But the wireless used in a controller is a 2.4GHz RF Dongle.
GS: Yeah that's what they needed to get the bluetooth to work properly.
Me:... Moron.

And just yesterday:
Me: What's new with Smash Bros. Brawl?
GS: Well, Sonic was announced to be in game.
Me: Oh yeah, so did that affect the release date?
GS: Nope, it's coming out December 3rd.
Me: But what about the announcement made after Sonic being in the game that it would be delayed?
GS: That's not for sure.
Me: It was an official Nintendo annoucement.
GS: Uh...Ah...Er...
Me: That's what I thought.

...Moron.






Besides, I'd rather get my games from Future Shop. I just pre-ordered Guitar Hero III for $109 from FutureShop... Gonna go an cancel my PO at EB Games for it, because obviously they've jacked me


----------



## Urza (Oct 13, 2007)

Its quite obvious that this kid doesn't care about logic or reason, and simply has the idea of "ZOMG I WERK IN TEH VIDEAGAEM STORE!!/1!?/1! AWEZOMSE~!!!" stuck in his head.

Best way to learn is through experience anyways. Might as well let him fail for a while.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 13, 2007)

wow such negativity against gamestop how do you know i will fail lol ?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> macys and home depot pay good but they may not be as enjoyable for you.


You thrash all these jobs like you know exactly hat you're tsalkign about. That first post you made had so many grammatical errors that I almost vomited.  


Anyways, go for the job, I worked there for 5 years, and all I did was sit around and answer old lady's questions.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> i would say hell yeah ! i can sit around at home getting fat or work for cash !
> 
> and we all know that the more cash you have the more porn you can buy !
> 
> TYVM !



buying.....porn?  LOL

Anyway dude, the fact is most jobs suck.  My first job sucked balls.  I worked for minimum wage at a Chinese buffet.   They didn't pay me for overtime work, they treated me like shit etc.

It's gonna sound weird but now I make more than twice the pay but occasionally I still miss that old job.  Because now I work for a corporation and the people that I work with suck balls.  The people at that old buffet (besides the managers) were cool as shit.  So there's gonna be good and bad about everything.  

If you really wanna work at Gamestop, go for it.  Pretty much anything retail is gonna blow, but then I think my job blows now so....


----------



## Relys (Oct 14, 2007)

Hahaha you'll fit right in with the advrage gamestop employee!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > macys and home depot pay good but they may not be as enjoyable for you.
> ...



What are you talking about?? All I said was the same thing everyone else said. Gamestop is a shit store with shit employees. Like you. 
Grammatical errors? Care to explain "exactly hat you're tsalkign about"?


----------



## JPH (Oct 14, 2007)

I've only been to one GameStop that has had nice, helpful workers.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

so if gamestop is soo bad where are you ppl buying your games,    online ?


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> so if gamestop is soo bad where are you ppl buying your games,Â Â online ?


uhh.. fred meyers, best buy, circuit city, target, and many others. gamestop isn't the only place to buy videogames, you know. 
and yes, also online sometimes


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 14, 2007)

As I said, they're the only ones that will do a preorder/pay so for console launches and HUGE games during the hellish Nov/Dec time of year is when I'd bother there.  Outside that I'll do Best Buy, Circuit City, Target, Toys R Us, Meijer's, a local joint called Book and Music Exchange (which give like 2-3x what GS gives in trade value and they'll give cash at 20% less which is awesome...they base prices off what ebay etc ask so you don't get screwed!)

GS is my literal last place, last ditch deal as I don't like using a CC# online unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 14, 2007)

you can preorder games at gamecrazy and i think eb games, too


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> so if gamestop is soo bad where are you ppl buying your games,Â Â online ?


lol, yeah, I guess you could say that...


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> I just got off the phone with gamestop and they say you didn't pre-order yet. Would you like to pre-order now? You know you really should pre-order.


i loled


----------



## 1man1dream (Oct 14, 2007)

Suck up and be nice but act yourself at the same time


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> you can preorder games at gamecrazy and i think eb games, too



Closest Gamecrazy to me is either Ashland, KY or CHampaign, IL to the best of my knowledge, and while the store is pretty damn nice with all the stuff from the NES, Atari, Intellivision, etc days there...I'm not driving 4 hours to get a game.

EB is owned by Gamestop and has been for years, and if it hasn't happened yet they're killing EB and changing the signs which started at the beginning of this year I believe...so they're in the same evil bed obviously of gross shenanigans and lies.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

I only went to EB to get the Bioshock LE. And it was broken, had to fix it myself


----------



## theorgan (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah i got a tip for you. go find a better job.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 14, 2007)

Any place that wants to make you pre-order or get extra warranties sucks.
That is just a fact.

I used to work in a place like that (*cough*Mediamarkt*cough*) and the work conditioins were more than sucking.

Take my advice, go to college and get yourself a decent job!


----------



## WK416 (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> so if gamestop is soo bad where are you ppl buying your games,Â Â online ?


Sometimes. But usually, Chinatown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not buying at Gamestop is a personal choice. Aside from that, my daily commute didn't lead me anywhere near one until recently. If my other options are exhausted, I can still go to Nintendo World. Good to know it's an option though.


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> so if gamestop is soo bad where are you ppl buying your games,Â Â online ?





LOL SURE


----------

